# ALT-ENTER suddenly does not work



## dougsilver (Jan 10, 2001)

I run Win98SE but have been using Microsoft Word for Dos as my typical word processor for years (sorry, I just find it faster for my needs). Anyway, I usually run it in full screen mode but occasionally hit Alt-Enter if I want to have it in a window. This still works and, until today, hitting alt-enter while windowed would return it to full screen mode. Seems like alt-enter does not work now to return it to full screen--instead I have had to click the little "full screen" icon on the top of the window. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Right click the shortcut (pif file) that you use to start it and choose Properties. Look under the Misc. tab - has the shortcut become unchecked? Also look at the Screen and Program tabs for screen types etc.


----------



## dougsilver (Jan 10, 2001)

I looked at the properties at the PIF and everything seemed set correctly. However, after my post I rebooted the machine and now the alt-enter seems to work fine. Must have been one of those weird quirks that can pop up any time with Windows.


----------

